# Lil Wayne?



## StickyBudz (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody here fans of Lil Wayne?


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 29, 2007)

little wayne gets on my nerves so bad his voice is the most annoying thing iv ever heard


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Jul 29, 2007)

LiL wayne is the shit!!!...

he has the simplest lyrics but he just gets off with eM...!!no homo!


----------



## WutangFinancial (Jul 30, 2007)

lil wayne is the best rapper alive


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 30, 2007)

his mixtapes are my fucking favorite. you know he just gets blown in the studio and goes off on so many songs...that shit is tight to listen to when you're smoking too


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

lil wayne is ok....he has hits and misses...


----------

